# How long until L1 molts?



## MandellaMandy123 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi everyone,

My S. limbata ooth hatched on February 22, so the first instar (L1) nymphs are almost three weeks old but have not molted. Is that normal?

Thanks,

Wolfie


----------



## Ghost Mantis (Mar 13, 2013)

It depends on your temperature, humidity, and how much you feed them. It is really hard to tell when they molt. You can divide them into small groups to give them more space and foods. They are probably gonna molt soon  .


----------



## agent A (Mar 13, 2013)

At room temp some species r L1 up to a month


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Mar 13, 2013)

If kept warm enough and given plenty of food(unlimited really, feed daily!)plus proper misting most species will molt to L2 fairly quickly, 9-12 days is the norm that I find, try and figure out which of the previous they may be lacking in and that should put them on the L2 train.

Also are you sure that some are not being snacked on during the molt, they're quite helpless mid molt and others can find them a easy target.


----------



## aNisip (Mar 13, 2013)

angelofdeathzz said:


> If kept warm enough and given plenty of food(unlimited really, feed daily!)plus proper misting most species will molt to L2 fairly quickly, 9-12 days is the norm that I find, try and figure out which of the previous they may be lacking in and that should put them on the L2 train.
> 
> Also are you sure that some are not being snacked on during the molt, they're quite helpless mid molt and others can find them a easy target.


+1 ...wise words from Nick, (priceless)


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Mar 14, 2013)

OK, thanks guys. I have them all housed seperately


----------

